# Spouse Visa - age limit?



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, I am new here. This is my first post.

I only recently discovered that I was eligible for Australian Citizenship by descent (a long, long story), but I do now have my Oz passport.

My husband and I along with our 11 year old son have just returned fro our first trip to Australia. We visited cousins over there, and stayed in Sydney and Queensland (driving from Brisbane to Rockhampton). We LOVED it!!!

Now, we are getting very itchy feet but have discovered that my husband may be too old for a visa (he is 45 in February).

However, we are wondering if there is an age restriction on spouse visas. We have searched on-line and found nothing. I just wonder if there is anyone on this forum who would know please.

I don't know if it is relevant but I am older than my husband..... Smile


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I read somewhere that as long as you apply before you're 45 it's okay. Maybe someone can either correct me or back me up. He could also go on an employer sponsorship which pushes the age to 55....


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there Buddsymum,

As far as I am aware there is no age limit for a Spouse Visa. I am 48 and have just been granted my Visa. The Spouse Visa route is probably the easiest way for you to get to Australia provided you can sponsor your hubbie. Whilst it took 5 months to collate everything required for the application once submitted it only took 16 days. I am sure it would have been quicker but I had not included my Form 80. I had frontloaded my medicals and police checks. I was amazed at how quickly the Visa was granted.

Hope this helps. If there is anything further you wish to know please do not hesitate to ask.

Good Luck 

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Buddysmum, 

Here is a link the spouse visa on the government website 
Spouse Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

there is no mention of an age limit.

Regards,
Karen


----------

